# double stick tape



## Edward J Keefer (Jan 28, 2005)

I went shopping for double stick tape and they had two types. One of them was double stck scoth tape and the other looked like it was about a 1/16 inch thick. Which would bw best for woodworking projects, or is thereanother type I am unaware of?
Bud


----------



## Kevin (Sep 6, 2004)

I'm pretty sure that the dubble stick tabe comes in a range of widths, I'm not to sure on this tho.


----------



## ejant (Sep 10, 2004)

I prefer the plastic carpet type double stick tape. Very strong hold.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Bud, find the cheapest carpet tape you can. Its just going in the trash after it's short job. The double sided Scotch tape wont work except on the very lightest of jobs.


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

I would say go to a store that sells the tape that is used for lathe turning. 

It is pressure sensitive so you have to use force to press it down.... It peels off of without a lot effort which will not happen if you happen to get a paper backed one.... I got a roll this paper stuff by mistake one time.... I still have it but never use it because of the effort it takes to peel off.

No not get double stick foam tape..... often about 1/16" thick, you will spend more time getting the mess off then woodworking.

Carpet tape I've tried but didn't like, it never seem to hold as well as I like but that is maybe just me??????

The last roll I got was about $10 for a 1" wide..... sorry I don't recall the length..... This tape does hold very well and you don't need to use as much of it as would with say carpet tape.

Ed


----------



## BobandRick (Aug 4, 2004)

Check out the link for Tesa tape. I use 4970 double stick tape, check the link


----------



## Edward J Keefer (Jan 28, 2005)

BobandRick said:


> Check out the link for Tesa tape. I use 4970 double stick tape, check the link


spent over an hour on the net looking for it. All sites are UK or PDF information.
I guess it is not available in US


----------



## BobandRick (Aug 4, 2004)

Check with these guys...Link


----------

